# free stack pict



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like a golden to me. I would love to see that big flag flying in back. Handsome boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he looks like such a happy boy! nice photos, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice dog!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

What a handsome boy!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Pretty nice non-show dog ya got there. Great front and cute feet!


----------

